# Audio Interface to power Sennheiser HD 650 (Audient ID14 or SSL?)



## JyTy (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi,

I’m buying a new audio interface. Something a bit on budget and portable.
Was thinking about Scarlett 2i2 but since I own Sennheiser HD650 headphones I’ve read that the headphones amp in there is the weak spot and will not power the HDs properly...

On the other hand *Audient ID14* should do the job much better so I’m leaning in that direction. The other option would be *SSL 2*.

Anybody here uses same setup? If not what kind of setup would you recommend (preferably in that price range)?

Thank you for all the advice in advance 🙏


----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 28, 2020)

I have the id14 and it has plenty of power for my HD6XX (same as 650s).


----------



## JyTy (Jul 29, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> I have the id14 and it has plenty of power for my HD6XX (same as 650s).



Thank you. ID14 looks like a good choice even in terms of output impedance for the headphone amp... was kinda tempted to get the SSL 2, but don’t wanna risk it. Anyone here uses it with the HDs?


----------



## BassClef (Jul 29, 2020)

I just ordered a Fiio K5Pro headphone amp for $150... very powerful and can easily drive my HD650s. You might consider this and a lesser expensive interface that meets your needs.


----------

